# Azshara - Decapitated



## Uratak (30. November 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind eine 25er Content Horde Raidgilde auf Azshara (EU).

Unsere Raidzeiten: Do, Mo & Di - 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr (ein weiterer Raidtag wird noch angestrebt).

http://www.decapitat...er.php?id=board

Wir sind noch relativ jung und befinden uns in der Aufbauphase. Hierzu schauen wir stark auf die Leistung der Leute und legen Wert auf Zuverlässigkeit. Weitere Informationen findet ihr auf unserer HP (oben aufgeführter Link).

So long Uratak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (7. Dezember 2009)

PdOK 25er (3/5) 

Zur Zeit suchen wir folgende Klassen:
Ele Schamane
Melee Schamane
Eule
Feral Druide
Schatten Priester
Heilig Priester
Diszi Priester
Retri Paladin
HolyPala


----------



## Uratak (18. Dezember 2009)

Zur Zeit suchen wir noch:

2 Melee Schamanen
2 Holy Palas


----------



## Uratak (14. Januar 2010)

Wir suchen wieder für unseren 25er Raidpool:

2 Heilig Paladine
1 Verstärker Schamanen
2 Hexenmeister (Zerstörung/Dämo)
1 Priester (Schatten/Heilig)
1 Elementar Schamanen


----------

